
Former British Ambassador claims Hillary Clinton email leak was inside job - georgecmu
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4034038/Ex-British-ambassador-WikiLeaks-operative-claims-Russia-did-NOT-provide-Clinton-emails-handed-D-C-park-intermediary-disgusted-Democratic-insiders.html
======
Fjolsvith
If the FBI certified that her email server wasn't hacked, and also that a
foreign government accessed her emails, perhaps it wasn't a hack job, and they
were just simply given access?

~~~
happymellon
This is the Daily Mail being linked. It is most likely fictional, or at least
highly manipulative.

